# Tomahawks



## SmokinEdge (Jun 25, 2022)

Picked up a couple Tomahawks for 10.49lb. Rib steak right next to them was 17.99lb, so that was easy.

Seasoned with garlic, fresh cracked pepper and thyme, no salt and into the water bath at 131F for about 4 hours. Then salted and onto some hot coals for a sear. Usually I salt before I bag and into SV. The beef flavor really came through cooking without salt. Was very delicious. Sorry no plate shot.


----------



## smokerjim (Jun 25, 2022)

Looks fantastic! No need for plated shot


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 25, 2022)

Dang that looks good. Maybe I should have done one of those for my bday instead of tritip.


----------



## TNJAKE (Jun 25, 2022)

Hell yeah Eric. Some fire steaks right there bud


----------



## sawhorseray (Jun 25, 2022)

Done just right for my taste buds, nice job! RAY


----------



## JLeonard (Jun 25, 2022)

Plate?!?!?!? Who needs a plate? You got a handle right there to eat that gorgeous chunk of meat off of!
Jim


----------



## pushok2018 (Jun 25, 2022)

Oh, man.... looks soooo gooood... Mouthwatering...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 25, 2022)

smokerjim said:


> Looks fantastic! No need for plated shot


Thank you Jim.



bigfurmn said:


> Dang that looks good. Maybe I should have done one of those for my bday instead of tritip.


Thank you. We have to much Tri-tip lately, so these big rib steaks caught my eye. They were a great alternative.



TNJAKE said:


> Hell yeah Eric. Some fire steaks right there bud


Thanks a bunch Jake. They were good enough that I’m eating leftovers with shrimp for tonight’s supper.



sawhorseray said:


> Done just right for my taste buds, nice job! RAY


I do appreciate that Ray.



JLeonard said:


> Plate?!?!?!? Who needs a plate? You got a handle right there to eat that gorgeous chunk of meat off of!
> Jim


Thank you Jim. I do still have a bit of caveman left in me.


pushok2018 said:


> Oh, man.... looks soooo gooood... Mouthwatering...


Thanks much I do appreciate it.


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 25, 2022)

Wow, you nailed it. They look fantastic !


----------



## DougE (Jun 25, 2022)

Fantastic looking steaks, Eric. Perfectly done for my tastes!


----------



## Nefarious (Jun 25, 2022)

Those look perfect to me.  And you got a really good price,  1/2 as much more here in Seattle.


----------



## bauchjw (Jun 25, 2022)

Wow! Man, I can taste it, they look perfect! Love the Weber finish! Great work


----------



## 912smoker (Jun 25, 2022)

Those look perfect and a great price too !
 Char looks great !

Keith


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 25, 2022)

Winterrider said:


> Wow, you nailed it. They look fantastic !


Thanks much, I do appreciate it.



DougE said:


> Fantastic looking steaks, Eric. Perfectly done for my tastes!


Thank you Doug. That SV is magic edge to edge.



Nefarious said:


> Those look perfect to me.  And you got a really good price,  1/2 as much more here in Seattle.


Thank you, this was a price driven cook, that was also very delicious.



bauchjw said:


> Wow! Man, I can taste it, they look perfect! Love the Weber finish! Great work


Thanks much Jed. That little kettle is a mainstay.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 25, 2022)

912smoker said:


> Those look perfect and a great price too !
> Char looks great !
> 
> Keith


Thank you Keith. They were cheap by today’s standards.


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jun 25, 2022)

I’m in full agreement with 

 JLeonard
 , no plate needed since you’ve got a meat handle. Looks great.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 26, 2022)

EXCELLENT!!!
Al


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 26, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> I’m in full agreement with
> 
> JLeonard
> , no plate needed since you’ve got a meat handle. Looks great.


Thank you Sven.



SmokinAl said:


> EXCELLENT!!!
> Al


Thank you Al.


----------



## tx smoker (Jun 27, 2022)

I'm a bit late to the party but I gotta say, those are some gorgeous steaks!! Extremely well done!!

Robert


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Jun 27, 2022)

Those look really fantastic - and a great price to boot!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jun 27, 2022)

You nailed them for sure! Great job on them! My dogs really enjoy when I buy tomahawk steaks...they get the bone!

Ryan


----------



## CTXSmokeLover (Jun 27, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> Picked up a couple Tomahawks for 10.49lb. Rib steak right next to them was 17.99lb, so that was easy.
> 
> Seasoned with garlic, fresh cracked pepper and thyme, no salt and into the water bath at 131F for about 4 hours. Then salted and onto some hot coals for a sear. Usually I salt before I bag and into SV. The beef flavor really came through cooking without salt. Was very delicious. Sorry no plate shot.
> 
> ...


Looks amazing! Nice job!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 28, 2022)

tx smoker said:


> I'm a bit late to the party but I gotta say, those are some gorgeous steaks!! Extremely well done!!
> 
> Robert


Thank you Robert. Pretty hard to mess up a steak in the SV! The beef flavor really seems to come through.



GrumpyGriller said:


> Those look really fantastic - and a great price to boot!


Thank you, sad to say that it was a great price, but you are right it certainly was.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jun 28, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> You nailed them for sure! Great job on them! My dogs really enjoy when I buy tomahawk steaks...they get the bone!
> 
> Ryan


Thank you Ryan, yup makes a great dog bone or two!



CTXSmokeLover said:


> Looks amazing! Nice job!


Thanks much. Sure appreciate it.


----------



## gmc2003 (Jun 28, 2022)

Those Tommies look great. Perfect in fact.

Point for sure
Chris

Keep an eye on your pooches woofing on those bones. My daughter works in a Vet. Hospital and sees many a dog come in with slivers in their gums and stomach. Very costly and painful. Raw bones are fine, cooked can cause issues.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 28, 2022)

Excellent Steaks!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------

